
Spherical Geometry Is Stranger Than Hyperbolic - Jyaif
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yY9GAyJtuJ0
======
adenadel
Here's the game that the video creator has made based on these ideas

[https://store.steampowered.com/app/1256230/Hyperbolica/](https://store.steampowered.com/app/1256230/Hyperbolica/)

~~~
stared
Speaking about games - I love HyperRogue:
[https://www.roguetemple.com/z/hyper/](https://www.roguetemple.com/z/hyper/).

~~~
nimih
HyperRogue is a lot of fun and does a great job of making the non-standard
geometry central & integral to the gameplay. The levels with "gravity" are
particularly interesting to navigate and reason about, IMO.

------
nayuki
He has a cool video on how hyperbolic geometry is really big:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQo_S3yNa2w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQo_S3yNa2w)

~~~
ruytlm
At 5:45[0] in that video, he makes a reference to one of the greatest weird
explanations of video game things ever: the explanation[1] of how to beat the
Watch for Rolling Rocks level in Super Mario 64 with only half an A-press,
which is highly worth a watch if you like this stuff about geometry.

And if that was interesting, I also recommend the history of any percent speed
runs for Super Mario Sunshine.[2]

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQo_S3yNa2w&t=345](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQo_S3yNa2w&t=345)
[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpk2tdsPh0A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpk2tdsPh0A)
[2]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oudZMniib08](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oudZMniib08)

------
mkaic
This channel is one of my favorites!

